# late christmas present



## Marius Pohl (Dec 29, 2007)

hi,

i would show you some of my animals

Hymenopus coronatus








Acromantis cf. montana




Gongylus gongylodes







Sibylla pretiosa







Orthodera novaezealandiae







regrads Marius


----------



## Mantida (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice mantids, especially the last one.  

How many gongylodes do you have? I unfortunately have a lone subadult female without a mate.


----------



## spawn (Dec 30, 2007)

The one pictured looks like a sub adult female.


----------



## tier (Dec 30, 2007)

He showes us a subadult pair (male and female) of Gongylus. Just Look the fat antannae of the male!

regards,

tier


----------



## Marius Pohl (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi,

Yes thats a pair.I have 2.2 of Gongylus and they are all subadult.

Maybe I will show you some more pics next time...

regards Marius


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 30, 2007)

whats that 2nd pic?whats on her back?my god is that how bigger the female is to the male?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 30, 2007)

Yea that's the difference


----------



## Marius Pohl (Dec 30, 2007)

hi,

Yes that´s a really big difference.

But the female were mated 5 times or more, and I hope that the 2 ooths she layed are fertile.

regards Marius


----------



## Marius Pohl (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,

And a new pic from my Idolomantis:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice photos, you dont c the Orthodera novaezealandiae much nowadays


----------



## Marius Pohl (Dec 31, 2007)

hi,

Yes, i hope I can mated some of my females, but I have only one male.





















regards Marius


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 31, 2007)

cool pics buddie - i just ordered 60mm canon macro lens..should be here in day or so.


----------



## Bill Pham (Dec 31, 2007)

hmm guess i have to put them in more perspective. lately i been thinking that most mantids are big like the asian. seem like they are all way smaller than i think they are. nice pics and thanks for sharing them.

Bill


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 31, 2007)

Congratulations! Very nice bugs!


----------



## Marius Pohl (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi,

Here are some new pics.

gongylus gongylodes






Acromantis cf. montana adult female











adult Pair






recards marius


----------

